# Aqua Medic - Volcanit Substrate



## lillou (Apr 1, 2007)

I have heard of it but have never used it. From what I am reading it doesn't have anything in it which is why they add the laterite. 

I have eco complete in my 75 gallon tank which I will be taking down in the not so near future to set up a ciclid tank. I just set up a 220 with ADA aquasoil and powersand. The ADA stuff will drop your pH a bit. Only problem is if you don't have a LFS that carries it you have to order it online and it costs a small fortune to ship it.

If you are interested in the ADA stuff you can order from adgshop.com or see if there are any stores in your area that carry it.


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Apr 3, 2007)

No one else has heard of this ? Please help. I cant get Eco-Complete or any other substrate other than flourite in my area.


----------



## davej (Feb 22, 2006)

On the bcaquaria website there is someone selling ada aqasoil. 
In my opinion one of the best substrates you can get.
They are based in a suburb of Vancouver
No sure if they will ship it or not but here is a link.
Good Luck

bcaquaria aquasoil


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

New Questions:

Does anyone know what is the MM grain size range of this product?
is it similar to Eco-Complete's 1-6mm sizes, or is this stuff smaller?
is it less powdery than Eco-Complete? (a pain when vacuuming)
is it lighter thus more easily disturbed than Eco-Complete?

 Aqualine Buschke Volcanit


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Loyal to the Oil said:


> No one else has heard of this ? Please help. I cant get Eco-Complete or any other substrate other than flourite in my area.


get it from drs foster and smith...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

Costs the same with shipping (if you buy at least 2 bags) if you bought it in the store


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

gmccreedy said:


> get it from drs foster and smith...
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1
> 
> Costs the same with shipping (if you buy at least 2 bags) if you bought it in the store



But not if you live in Canada as Loyal does.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

volcanic pumace Is great for planted as well as for using for a filter medium. It is VERY similar to eco less the little buggys and its not prewet. (thats a good thing)


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Big Als is Canadian and they sell Ecocomplete. But I like Flourite better. One can top dress it with a slightly larger gravel in your favorite color, if you don't like regular Flourite's "redness". I definately don't like Flourite "red" myself. But the original Flourite isn't too bad looking and its probably the best substrate to handle vacs, for planting, and it lasts forever too. No dust if properly rinsed. And unlike Ecocomplete, it really is inert at the get go.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18483/cl0/plantsubstrates?viewType=Manufacturer


----------

